# scifi fanzines



## curiousreader001 (May 21, 2014)

i recently came across some old fan zines that i know nothing about. Does anyone know of these as in value or the likes??



i got ones for 

blake seven 
gambit

also have some old ish con books as well

anyone know anything about these?? will give more details on request


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (May 21, 2014)

If you mean "value" as in money, most fanzines aren't worth the paper they're printed on.  They are very rarely collectible.  An exception might be a very old fanzine in good condition with something in it by somebody who later got famous.  (Something like one of the 1930's fanzines which featured writings by Ray Bradbury, for example.)


----------



## Michael Colton (Jul 22, 2014)

If you think you may have a collectible of value, contact a local reputable collectables store and ask for an appraisal. Even if they specialize in something else (such as comic books) and cannot help you themselves, they should be able to point you towards a resource that specializes in what you have.

If you get an oddly high appraisal (more than three times the price of a similar brand new product), ask what makes it worth that price and get at least two more opinions.


----------



## Extollager (Mar 8, 2020)

Sumptuous book about 1930s fandom.









						The Visual History of Science Fiction Fandom
					

Volume One: The 1930s Finalist for the 2021 Locus Award for non-fiction “The definitive history of fandom’s earliest days.  A remarkable book!”— Robert Silverberg “…a s…




					firstfandomexperience.org


----------

